# Sonderzeichen / Umlaute

## Tux_Gentoo

Hi Leute,

Habe Probleme mit Sonderzeichen, wenn ich z.b in der Konsole ein "ä" ausgeben will kommt nur ein "?" oder wenn ich bei amsn eine E-mail adresse eingeben will, kann ich kein "@" eingeben.

Woran liegt das bzw. was für Einstellungen muss ich sonst noch vornehmen?

Meine Einstellungen:

```
/etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

```

```
/etc/rc.conf

UNICODE="yes"

```

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Gruss

Tux_Gentoo

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du auch in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf nachgesehen?

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbLayout"             "de"

        Option          "XkbRules"              "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"              "pc105"

#        Option          "XkbVariant"            ",winkeys"

EndSection
```

Wobei die XkbVariant Variable nicht unbedingt drin sein muss, ichhabe sie allerdings drinn und nicht auskommentiert.

Vll geht es mit de-nodeadkeys oder de-latin1 nochmal besser.

Mit der Einstellung wo ich habe ([CODE]-Tag) Habe ich das PRoblem das wenn ich eine Tilde oder so schreibe 2mal draufdrücken muss bevor etwas erscheint.

----------

## Tux_Gentoo

oh ja, sorry hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, habe dort folgende Einstellungen:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbLayout"             "de"

        Option          "XkbRules"              "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"              "pc105"

        Option          "XkbVariant"            "nodeadkeys" // Soll ich dies ändern zu "de-nodeadkeys"?

EndSection

```

Grüsse

----------

## nanos

Hallo,

der Thread "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen" unter Punkt Lokalisierung -> * üöä..., Sonderzeichen könnte Dir hier weiterhelfen.

Weiters wäre das hier eventuell noch interessant: UTF-8 - Gentoo Linux Wiki

Gruß

Roland

----------

## Tux_Gentoo

hmm also in rc.conf hab ich keinerlei solche einstellungen ("Häufige Probleme und Lösungen"  unter Punkt Lokalisierung -> * üöä..., Sonderzeichen) sondern nur:

```
UNICODE="yes"

```

und die Einstellung für XSESSION was aber hier nicht wichtig ist. [/url]

----------

## Max Steel

 *Tux_Gentoo wrote:*   

> oh ja, sorry hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, habe dort folgende Einstellungen:
> 
> ```
>         Option          "XkbVariant"            "nodeadkeys" // Soll ich dies ändern zu "de-nodeadkeys"?
> ```
> ...

 

Ooooh Sry, habe da was durcheinander gewürfelt, mit dem de-nodeadkeys, also das sollte so stimmen.

vll fehlt dir echt noch winkeys obwohl ich das nicht glaube.

----------

## Tux_Gentoo

ok.. ne mit winkeys hat sich nichts geändert.. :Sad: 

Was sagst du zu den Einstellungen unter: *Quote:*   

> der Thread "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen" unter Punkt Lokalisierung -> * üöä..., Sonderzeichen könnte Dir hier weiterhelfen. 

 

Grüsse

----------

## Max Steel

übernehmen, wenns hilft ist super.

Das ist dasselbe wie hier beschrieben:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

zumindest siehts auf den ersten Blick so aus.

----------

## Tux_Gentoo

ok werd ich mal ausprobieren, vielen Dank!

Gruss

Tux_Gentoo

----------

## DarKRaveR

Du hast aber schon daran gedacht eine passende locale zu wählen?

----------

## psycco

schau mal unter: /etc/env.d/02locale dort sollte ungefähr sowas drin stehen:

```
LANG="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

GDM_LANG="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.iso885915@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.iso885915@euro"
```

und dann noch unter /etc/locale.gen die gewünschten einträge auskommentieren

```
# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

und ein locale-gen ausführen.

steht eigentlich auch alles hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

edit: achso und danach ein /etc/init.d/keymaps restart ausführen.

----------

## SirLD

hey, sorry wenn ich dir widerspreche, psycco, ich glaube es sollte eher unicode sein als iso.

also sollte in der datei /etc/locale.gen stehen:

```
de_DE.utf8 UTF-8
```

dann ausführen

```
# locale-gen
```

und dann muss man das noch irgendwo in /etv/env.irgendwas eintragen, damits geladen wird.

denn das problem scheint zu sein: er gibt zeichen ein im iso-format. die sind aber nur ein byte lang. interpretiert wirds aber als unicode, weswegen das zeichen unbekannterweise als ? angezeigt wird.

anderstherum, wenn er unicode tippen würde und iso anzeigen würde, dann würden zwei fragezeichen kommen, weil unicode für sonderzeichen zwei byte braucht.

probiers mal!

viele grüße,

sirld

----------

## psycco

@SirLD, also bei mir funktionieren so die umlaute auf der konsole (kde) und auf der kommandozeile. aber du hast recht utf-8 ist sicherlich die bessere wahl  :Smile:  werde demnächst mal umstellen   :Surprised: 

----------

## SirLD

@psycco: yo... is eigentlich geschmackssache, ich tendiere immer gerne zu utf... ich hatte nur im ersten post gesehen

```
UNICODE=yes
```

deswegen. aber gnuplot und latex haben zum bleistift probleme mit unicode. da muss man erst basteln  :Sad: 

----------

